# [Win7] 2 Monitore, falscher Mausweg!



## Der Maniac (9. November 2009)

Hallo Leute!
Ich habe seit heute nen zweiten Monitor, jetzt also einen Asus VW222u und einen Asus VW225n  Das ist genial, nur gibt es ein Problem... 
Der neue (225n) steht links von dem alten, also würde ich das gerne so haben das ich vom 222u nach links mit der Maus rausgehe und rechts beim 225n wieder reinkomme, leider ist das nicht der Fall... Ich habe das mal als Bild dargestellt damit ihr euch das besser vorstellen könnt! Die Maus nimmt momentan den "aktuellen weg"... Das soll aber nicht so...^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich würde gerne vom "aktuellen Weg" zum "gewünschten" wechseln... Ich habe keinen Plan wo und wie ich das einstellen kann... Grafikkarte ist von NVidia, GTX260...

Ich hab schon versucht die Stecker zu tauschen und dann per Software den primären Monitor einzustellen, gleiches Problem >.<

Hat da jemand nen Lösungsvorschlag? 

schonmal danke für euren angestrengten Hirnschmalz


----------



## ghostadmin (9. November 2009)

Rechtsklick am Desktop -> Bildschirmauflösung -> Die Bildschirme verschieben wie du sie haben willst und mit OK bestätigen.


----------



## DarkMo (9. November 2009)

die anschlüsse umdrehn könnte auch schon helfen oder? an sich geht er ja nur von ner "falschen reihenfolge" der monitore aus. bzw sie stehen verkehrt herum bla blubb.


----------



## Der Maniac (9. November 2009)

Der Tipp von Ghostadmin war der richtige  danke dafür!

@DarkMo: Das mit Anschlüsse wechseln hatte ich schon versucht, hat nicht den gewünschten effekt gebracht^^

Gleich die nächste Frage hinterher:

Kann man Anno 1404 über 2 Bildschirme spielen? Und wenn ja, was muss ich winstellen, das Spiel erkennt nicht beide Schirme^^


----------

